# IT'S DONE!!!!



## reptileszz (Jan 20, 2008)

Jasper's new 6x3 cage is finally done. It was a ton of work but it looks good and I think it will work well for him! I think it came out well.

Thanks for looking.
Carole












More can be found at Webshots
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://pets.webshots.com/album/561964779UjNHEi">http://pets.webshots.com/album/561964779UjNHEi</a><!-- m -->


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 20, 2008)

That is some serious overkill. Major props to you for making your lizards home a piece of furniture. I wish I had the money to make something so elegant.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 20, 2008)

It came out awesome Carole! I dig the engraved name plate and rad hide box you have in there. Congrats...Jasper is lucky to have a great owner like you :woot


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 20, 2008)

How far did your go over buget? Or was it carefully planned out?


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Jan 20, 2008)

That looks awesome


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 20, 2008)

Great Job! :wnw 

Brat!


----------



## reptileszz (Jan 20, 2008)

We didnt really have a budget. We just built it. Its' plywood and a $30 drawer thing from kmart cut in half under it.

Thanks
Carole


----------



## dorton (Jan 20, 2008)

Thats awesome, congrats on the outcome, looks great.


----------



## playlboi (Jan 20, 2008)

that looks pretty nice. great job!


----------



## striggs (Jan 26, 2008)

Jasper's got a cool home


----------



## COWHER (Jan 26, 2008)

very nice :dan


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 26, 2008)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## AB^ (Jan 26, 2008)

Looks Horrible!!! :rasp 

You should just send that thing to me so you can build a better one :app


----------



## mdmtmm (Jan 26, 2008)

Great looking cage. Your tegu is gonna love it.


----------



## maddogg9019 (Jan 26, 2008)

very nice cage, I should have you build me one


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 26, 2008)

maddogg9019 said:


> very nice cage, I should have you build me one



Oh she just loves doing the tile and grout part.... :lol: 

Carole, it looks 100% awesome, I alse really like the name plate.


----------



## angelrose (Jan 26, 2008)

8) that is great looking house. lucky Jasper. I love the name plate. did you think about going into business making them 8)


----------

